# Oh no..Puppy being spayed at 9.5 weeks



## drocknor (Dec 27, 2010)

I adopted her Friday, they spay her tomorrow morning and hold her until Tuesday morning, when I can pick her up. She will be 9.5 weeks. I adopted from the Mich. Humane Society and their procedure is to spay before the dog is allowed to leave, and is part of the adoption process. 

After reading more on this issue on this forum, many people are saying you should wait until 6 months, 1st cycle, etc.  I am starting to get really worried about my girl! I really didn't even think twice about this while I was there, assuming their veterinarians wouldn't do something that they know would harm a little pup. Should I try to call the MHS first thing in the morning and stop the procedure from happening?? Ahhh..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think there is much you can do about it. The HS probable spays/neuters all animals before they leave. The only reason Jax wasn't spayed before I adopted her is they let me take her that day because of how far I had driven and I made a vet appointment while I was standing in their lobby.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is no way for you to stop this from happening. I am a foster home for rescues and we spay and neuter all dogs regardless of age prior adoption and it's really no big deal.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Elaine said:


> There is no way for you to stop this from happening. I am a foster home for rescues and we spay and neuter all dogs regardless of age prior adoption and it's really no big deal.


Spoken like a true HSUS drone. 
There is much research now showing that yes, it is a big deal. The end of the world, no, but not nothing.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

See if there is any way they can let you wait to spay her. I would NOT be comfortable getting my puppy fixed that soon, NO WAY!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

It is unfortunate that most all HS now spay/neuter way to young. Seems the more data that comes out showing they should be older the more vets push to do it at an early age.

I doubt there is anything you can do to stop it. Take comfort in the fact that you are saving her life and giving her a loving home.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

bocron said:


> Spoken like a true HSUS drone.
> There is much research now showing that yes, it is a big deal. The end of the world, no, but not nothing.


That's rather a bit insulting. I'm hardly a drone. I do however have to deal with over-population and how incredibly stupid the general population is and how they can't be trusted with an intact dog.

I also have first hand experience with early spay and neuter, which I bet you don't, and have not seen any long term problems with it.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Elaine said:


> That's rather a bit insulting. I'm hardly a drone. I do however have to deal with over-population and how incredibly stupid the general population is and how they can't be trusted with an intact dog.
> 
> I also have first hand experience with early spay and neuter, which I bet you don't, and have not seen any long term problems with it.


Yes I think that was very insulting!!! Elaine thank you for caring and taking in these pup. When it comes done to it these dogs get spayed or neuter to help reduce over populated shelters. Instead of insulting someone how tries to help this cause you should be thanking them!!!!!


----------



## jmk83 (Nov 17, 2010)

bocron said:


> Spoken like a true HSUS drone.


That is just rude. Why would you call someone who fosters animals that?

Humane Societies aren't out to hurt animals and neither are the majority of people working for them. They are trying to ensure that the animals they adopt out aren't going to be left to reproduce at free will, which is what leads most puppies to the shelters to begin with. There is no other way to ensure that the owners they adopt to will follow through and spay/neuter these puppies, sure they can sign a contract to spay/neuter but shelters don't have the time/resources to make sure these owners follow through. 

Is it ideal to be spayed at 9.5 weeks? No, but it could be worse for that puppy. Maybe they should leave this puppy in the shelter and let her be put to sleep instead, spare her from being altered too early. (This is me being sarcastic of course, just trying to prove a point that it is better this pup has a loving home and is altered early, than no home at all)


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

It is true that it would be better for the puppy to be spayed and have a home than not spayed and stay at the shelter. I just wonder if there is a way that the shelter would allow for a later spay as long as it is done before the age of 1 year? It sure wouldn't hurt to ask or to push for it. I would present articles and findings to support my view on this. But if not spaying means leaving the puppy behind, then of course I would get it done.


----------



## jmk83 (Nov 17, 2010)

When we got our kittens from the shelter they were willing to let us take them home un-altered if we provided them with a vet reference saying that we were responsible and have had previous pets altered. Of course we also had to sign saying we would have them spayed/neutered at a later date as well, which we did. Maybe this could work? 

If not just try to take peace in the fact you are giving her a WONDERFUL home filled with love, and that you are saving her life


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

The fact is if you choose to adopt from a shelter/rescue, they are going to spay/neuter the animal. In this day, most do it before you take the animal. I don't see a problem with this. If you don't want to spay/neuter then don't adopt. All of my dogs have been adopted and all were spayed at a young age. This has never been an issue in my life. All my females were spayed early and, fortunately, all have led happy, healthy lives. 
I have never met a group of people as opposed to spaying/neutering as the people on this forum. I find it a bit bizarre. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

If you show them your research, they may accommodate your request. 
I don't really buy the "pet overpopulation" claim anymore... in the 70's it was an issue but it's been decades now. The top reasons for pets being surrendered recently is:
Moving
Landlord issues
Cost of pet maintenance
No time for pet
Inadequate facilities
Too many pets in home
Pet illness (es)
Personal problems
Biting
No homes for littermates
I don't think it matters much to people whether their dogs came from "responsible breeders" or from an accidental litter of puppies from their neighbor when they're sending them to the pound at 4 years old.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I have to agree....there are many dogs in shelters that were bought from responsible breeders and not oops litters. As a matter of fact are there any studies on the correlation between oops litters vs. breeders and shelter placement? I'd be willing to bet since there are fewer unintended than intended breedings each year the shelters are more likely to be swarmed with dogs from planned litters.

I also kinda support the drone comment, sorry. Elaine I don't seriously think your a drone, but commenting spay at 9.5 weeks has no side effects is unfair, and I'm sure you know it does. The comment sounded like a brainwashed HSUS comment to me and is misleading to the OP.

While it isn't the end of the world and sure beats euthanasia I'm sorry your going to have to do deal with an early spay. Those hormones are important for growth both physically and emotionally. I doubt they'll let you wait, but you could always ask if they would allow you to pre pay a vet for a spay at 9 months before her first heat?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Your puppy will be fine, don't worry about it. Is it ideal to wait until they're older? Sure, but it's not bad for her either. Congrats on the new puppy and for adopting. I totally agree and support the effort and requirement to spay/neuter all shelter dogs before they're allowed to go home.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

As a foster home as well for a large shelter and previously private groups, it's common practice to spay/neuter them prior to placement.

Only one puppy out of all the dogs we've fostered was allowed to be adopted and spayed at a later date. The shelter approved it after many conversations with the new owners and the new owners vet. They were from a small rural town and had a long standing very good relationship with their vet who helped convince the shelter to allow them to wait until the pup was 6 mo old.

You can always ask, but don't expect to change their procedures based on what you read online. It's done nationwide every single day, and the benefits outweigh the risks by far.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

cshepherd9 said:


> The fact is if you choose to adopt from a shelter/rescue, they are going to spay/neuter the animal. In this day, most do it before you take the animal. I don't see a problem with this. If you don't want to spay/neuter then don't adopt. All of my dogs have been adopted and all were spayed at a young age. This has never been an issue in my life. All my females were spayed early and, fortunately, all have led happy, healthy lives.
> I have never met a group of people as opposed to spaying/neutering as the people on this forum. I find it a bit bizarre. But that is just my opinion.


Agreed.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have spayed my females before this one all before 1 yo. There is now data that suggests early spay increases the risk of hemangio sarcoma in female dogs. There is the long standing data that early spay decreases the risk of breast cancer in female dogs. My breeder (yes, I paid for this pup and two others - that means slightly less than half the dogs I've had have been purchased from breeders) wanted people to wait and spay later after the bitches had more fully developed. 
There is thought that early spay affects drives, too.
The HS & AC require spay/neuter because they deal with so much pet overpopulation (it IS a problem in Arkansas right now.) Lots of people probably don't follow through with the spay/neuter that they had promised. Rendering the animal sterile before it leaves the custody of the HS is one way to assure that that happens.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

cshepherd9 said:


> The fact is if you choose to adopt from a shelter/rescue, they are going to spay/neuter the animal. In this day, most do it before you take the animal. I don't see a problem with this. If you don't want to spay/neuter then don't adopt. All of my dogs have been adopted and all were spayed at a young age. This has never been an issue in my life. All my females were spayed early and, fortunately, all have led happy, healthy lives.
> I have never met a group of people as opposed to spaying/neutering as the people on this forum. I find it a bit bizarre. But that is just my opinion.


:thumbup: Couldn't agree more.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Elaine said:


> That's rather a bit insulting. I'm hardly a drone. I do however have to deal with over-population and how incredibly stupid the general population is and how they can't be trusted with an intact dog.
> 
> I also have first hand experience with early spay and neuter, which I bet you don't, and have not seen any long term problems with it.


:toasting:


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

^^^Another thumbs up for this response. If you can convince the shelter to let you wait that's great but if not it is not the end of the world. 

All of my animals have been adopted and while none were speutered that young all except one were speutered between 5 and 6 months and did just fine. My 18yo cat was spayed at 6 months, before her first heat cycle, and my dog Chama, who lived to be 14+, was spayed at 6 months, before her first heat cycle.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I also agree with asking them to wait. Maybe you guys can agree on an appropriate age to have her spayed, and make a contract stating that you will come back and have spayed when she reaches that age. I know it sounds kind of silly, but its worth a shot.

IMO, 9.5 weeks is a little early. At my shelter all dogs are spayed/neutered before they leave, and if the dogs come in at 9.5 weeks I think they wait until the dog is a bit older then they do it.


----------



## drocknor (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I obviously would not rather just leave her at the shelter lol, it just worried me after reading all the negative side effects of it being done so early and I had no idea it was even an issue. I plan on calling first thing in the morning to see if there is anything I can do, and if not..oh well. At least I tried..


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats all you can do honestly...ask. I would fork the money out for the spay now because maybe that will solidify your intentions are honest, but ask them to let you wait a few months. They can of course say no, but at least you can say you tried


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

see this is one of the reasons i would rather adopt from the humane society back home. you sign a contract, they keep in touch with you, and the contract, if you adopt a puppy younger than 6 months old, states you wont have the dog altered until they are 6 months old or older but you have a date to have it completed by and have to submit the proof it was done, otherwise they repossess the dog. I agree that 9.5 weeks is too young but there is only so much you can do when you adopt. You want to save a life but to do that, you will most likely always have to follow someone elses rules. While i agree with altering before the adopted animal goes to a new home, i dont agree it should be done earlier than 6 months if you absolutely have to.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree the generalized comment about being a drone is uncalled for. I foster for rescue, and have fostered PUPPIES that were going to be euthanized for no reason other than there is no room and the shelters are overloaded.

I also agree it is not ideal to spay/neuter a pup so young, but unfortunately the shelters have been burned time and time again - they require the owners bring back proof of spay/neuter and it just isn't done. Not saying the OP would do that, but they have learned from others. Instead, litters of puppies are brought in, sometimes with their unspayed mother, or a mother brought in ready to deliver. I have heard reasons like "the stupid dog went and got herself pregnant" . . . . "she wasn't smart enough to not get pregnant" . . . .. "she went looking for it". The list goes on and on.

Tens of thousands of dogs are euthanized weekly in our country -- shelters aren't perfect, but until we have the solution, they are doing what they think helps this awful situation we are in with overpopulation, which includes spay/neuter, no matter the age.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I don't know about where you guys live, but if I search my local shelter and humane society dogs (in person or on petfinder), I would say easily 80% are mixed breed, or "oops" litters. Here in New Mexico, it is common to see someone selling mixed breed puppies for $25 a pop out of the back of their trucks.
Our shelters are always full to capacity and turning away animals, the no-kill ones especially. Pet overpopulation is a huge issue here. For 99% of recreational pet owners, spay/neuter before release presents much lower health risks than those of further unplanned litters and more homeless dogs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Runswithdogs said:


> I don't know about where you guys live, but if I search my local shelter and humane society dogs (in person or on petfinder), I would say easily 80% are mixed breed, or "oops" litters. Here in New Mexico, it is common to see someone selling mixed breed puppies for $25 a pop out of the back of their trucks.


In our area, the purebred ones are snatched up by rescues and sold for $400-$500... The mixed breed ones are kept by the shelters and sold for $260. 
I'm not knocking rescues but I tried 3 times for a purebred boxer only to be told the rescue already called for them... but I was getting a little annoyed that the same dog now suddenly cost more because they were "from" a rescue, when I wanted the dog before they even touched the rescue.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

To the op: I have 2 dogs who were pediatric (not early) spay/neuters like your pup is from shelters in the south where had they not been speutered and taken in by rescue they would have most definitely been killed. They are happy and I won't jinx anything else.  I have a nine month old foster puppy who was neutered at the shelter at 8 weeks and he is a happy, humpy puppy!   (not the best thing I could say about him but he is humorous)

There is a thread in the health section with a lot of posts in it and you will see that the things that people think they are reading, they are not actually reading with the articles that are out about spaying and neutering. I am not saying they may not have valid opinions, but always check the source facts.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> In our area, the purebred ones are snatched up by rescues and sold for $400-$500... The mixed breed ones are kept by the shelters and sold for $260.
> I'm not knocking rescues but I tried 3 times for a purebred boxer only to be told the rescue already called for them... but I was getting a little annoyed that the same dog now suddenly cost more because they were "from" a rescue, when I wanted the dog before they even touched the rescue.


You clearly have no idea of the expense of putting a dog into rescue. They are not "sold", it is a fee to try and attempt to cover costs. The vast majority of the dogs that come into rescue need to be spayed/neutered, shots, exam, HW tests/meds, and are frequently sick so require yet more meds and care. Rescues do not have a vet on hand like a shelter does so it costs more, but the care is generally better as the dog gets personal care.

The rescues generally specialize in one breed so are better at placing them in appropriate homes than a shelter so the adoption has a better chance of succeeding and the dog doesn't return.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What Elaine says is right on the money. And the vet prices in the GTA are astronomical so I can only imagine the vet bills the rescues rack up around there.


----------



## Tropism (Nov 30, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> I have spayed my females before this one all before 1 yo. There is now data that suggests early spay increases the risk of hemangio sarcoma in female dogs. There is the long standing data that early spay decreases the risk of breast cancer in female dogs. My breeder (yes, I paid for this pup and two others - that means slightly less than half the dogs I've had have been purchased from breeders) wanted people to wait and spay later after the bitches had more fully developed.
> There is thought that early spay affects drives, too.


There's also evidence showing that early spays increase energy and reactivity. Contrary to popular belief, it doesn't necessarily 'calm' a pet, but can instead make it more hyper.



> The HS & AC require spay/neuter because they deal with so much pet overpopulation (it IS a problem in Arkansas right now.) Lots of people probably don't follow through with the spay/neuter that they had promised. Rendering the animal sterile before it leaves the custody of the HS is one way to assure that that happens.


Yep. Early spaying sucks, but, frankly, I've had a lot of experience with the dog-owning general public in my life, and the greater portion of it in many places is, well, stupid. There's a reason why firecrackers have the label 'do not hold in hand' and bottle rockets 'do not point at face' on them: because the 'general public' tends to be retarded. 

Now, most people realize you shouldn't point a lit bottle rocket at your face after it's been lit. However, many see nothing wrong with breeding a dog 'cause they want at least one litter, or because they think the dog needs to mate, or whatever. It doesn't matter that the dog's nerves are practically non-existent. It doesn't matter that it's got all sorts of food allergies or health problems. It doesn't matter that the dog has never gotten better than maybe 50% compliance on a basic sit. Puppies are addictive, people want them, people will breed dogs which should never be bred to get them.

Or they're just your average irresponsible dog owner who doesn't train the dog much, doesn't teach it boundaries or recall, and leaves it out to wander for a significant portion of the day. 

I'd -much- rather see some sort of vasectomy operation take over the standard neutering for young male pups. Let 'em have their hormones so that they develop properly, but remove the chance of procreation.

Females are a more complicated case due to various health issues. Early spaying can lead to certain cancers and, in up to 20% of cases according to some studies, incontinence due to low hormone levels. On the other hand, waiting until later can increase the chance of mammary tumors.

It's a complicated issue. Most people aren't educated enough to make the decision themselves -- and most people don't want to be. They just want a dog. Overall, I'd say that early speuters do more good than harm the way that they're utilized by shelters, but I still think that there're things that could be done to reduce the harm done.


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Why not call the shelter tell them your concerns, ask if you can speak to their vet before anything takes place. Call the Vet you will be dealing with and inform them as to what the shelter plans are, voice your concerns and get their thoughts. Make an informed decision after talking to the Vet that has been in her life and the one that will be in her life. Just my opinion.

Yes Thank you Elaine for putting yourself where a number of people would never go. You certainly have my resect!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I think shelters, rescues, and humane societies are in the difficult position of doing what is best for the animals while trying to prevent the recurrence of the problem: unwanted, uncared for litters. In a perfect world only responsible people would own pets (or have children, for that matter). But we don't live in a perfect world, we live in this one. I applaud the humane societies, shelters, and all of the people who devote their time, energy, money, and talent to help the animals who end up there.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My shelter has litters of kittens and puppies dumped at their doorstep. Its really sad to see them too. We get a bunch of seniors also just get dumped.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

When I adopted my GSD/husky mix many years ago, I had to pay an extra $50 for her b/c she wasn't spayed. Once I had her spayed and provided proof/vet receipt they mailed me a $50 rebate. To the OP, maybe the shelter you're working would consider something like that???


----------

